# Building a saddle box



## beans50.96 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi, im taking a basic metals class in highschool and i think either next year or my senior year i can take an advanced welding class. A project i want to do in that class is build my own saddle box for the bed of my 96 ford ranger. Anyone have any ideas or comments on this idea would be great snd dont worry i do accept constructive criticism prtty well.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the school has sheet metal bending equipment---go for it---

That is a practical project---I hated making something useless in shop class---I always wanted to make something I could use.


----------



## beans50.96 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ya i hate that too like this year were just workin on different types of welds with metal arc and oxyacetylene thn we make a ball peen hammer on the lathe which its pretty fun for bein my first time working with metal really.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pay attention and learn whatever you can---It's hard to find a place where you can get to know the tools and machines after you leave school---Metal working is fun and useful--even as a hobbyist---and knowing the tools and machines will give you the ability to make and fix all sorts of things---

I have an arc welder--I don't use it very often,but when I need something welded I know how to do it myself----without having to pay someone else--or explain what the heck I'm making---


----------



## beans50.96 (Oct 28, 2012)

Dont worry i am taking advantage of this opportunity because i know from my moms friends who live on a farm that knowing how to use an arc welder and how to use a torch is really important so trust me i am more than grateful to have such an opportunity like this.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been wanting for a while to make a box that would fit between the bedside and the frame. You'd hinge part of the bedside so it flips up, and underneath there would be a big storage box. That's just a bunch of wasted space under there, and the in-bed box I've got in my 98 GMC Sierra takes up a bunch of room (only a 6.5ft bed) for when I go to the dump or do yard work.


----------

